# Chicken shaming 11...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

View attachment 45527
View attachment 45527


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

and one more...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> View attachment 45527
> View attachment 45527


Oops, doesn't work.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't know where those other photos went.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't even know how to get pics from net to the forum. All I know to do is links.


----------

